# Moving to santa margarita



## Angelicus22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey all
Im currently living in Gib, in a company apartment, i have to move in 2 weeks, i was all set to move to La Linea, but to be honest the apartments i have been offered have been terrible... so someone suggested i try santa margarita, now this looks amazing, the only problem is that i dont drive. I will have a bike with me and work will pay for taxis after 9pm.... so what im asking....would i be wise to move there with no car, given that i dont mind cycling....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Angelicus22 said:


> Hey all
> Im currently living in Gib, in a company apartment, i have to move in 2 weeks, i was all set to move to La Linea, but to be honest the apartments i have been offered have been terrible... so someone suggested i try santa margarita, now this looks amazing, the only problem is that i dont drive. I will have a bike with me and work will pay for taxis after 9pm.... so what im asking....would i be wise to move there with no car, given that i dont mind cycling....


Yes, why not! Go for it. As long as you don´t mind cycling up hills ... it appears to be on higher ground.

I just found this picture and you can see the Rock in relation to Sta Margarita.
Santa Margarita - properties for sale and rental in Southern Spain, close to Gibraltar


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hiya

Yes - no problem - some of it is on the flat, some of it is hilly. Bear in mind that you will need your bike for everything - shopping, going for a drink - the lot because as far as I'm aware there's nothing there but houses and flats - no bars, no shops - nothing.

It wouldn't be to my taste as I like to be able to walk to shops and bars.


----------



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

ive just moved to santa margarita, last week. 
there is a very good bus link from santa margarita to la linea, takes about half an hour and costs 90cents.


----------



## Ilja G (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

Im new here, so may be some of you can help me out

I cant seem to find a bus timetable between La Linea and Santa Margarita, maybe someone saw it somewhere ?

Any help would be much apreciated.


----------



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

Ilja G said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im new here, so may be some of you can help me out
> 
> ...


I've Been here for 5 months and have never seen a timetable, however the bus , no.3 leaves th Santa margarita centre at about 15 mins past the hour, and arrives at la linea 15-20 mins later.
Coming back, the bus leaves from the plaza at 40 mins past the hour and arrives in Santa margarita on the hour. There is only on bus per hour. Mon to Fri the first bus is just after 8am, and the last bus back is at 19.40. Saturday first bus is at 9.15, and Sunday 10.15am
The last bus back doesn't change at weekends.
There are no buses on holidays so be warned !


----------



## Ilja G (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you Steve for the info you provided, already moved to St Margarita (the place is great by the way). 

Maybe you can suggest a good internet provider ?


----------



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

Ilja G said:


> Thank you Steve for the info you provided, already moved to St Margarita (the place is great by the way).
> 
> Maybe you can suggest a good internet provider ?


Glad to be of help , one thug about the buses, the last bus from la linea sometimes doesn't go all the way to Santa margarita, I've been caught out a few times by this. 
Internet, I just went with moviestar, they are pretty reliable


----------

